# [Solved] Problem z locale

## KaszeL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Właśnie stawiam sobie od nowa 2008.0 ~amd64. Niestety mam mały problem z lokalami. Nie mogę ich wygenerować:

```
locale-gen 

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/2) Generating en_US/ISO-8859-1 ...

character map file `pl_PL/ISO-8859-2' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `en_US/ISO-8859-1': Not a directory    [ !! ]

 * Perhaps you meant to use a space instead of a / in your config file ?

 *  (2/2) Generating pl_PL/ISO-8859-2 ...

character map file `pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot write output files to `(null)': No such file or directory          [ !! ]

 * Perhaps you meant to use a space instead of a / in your config file ?

 * Generation complete
```

```
cat /etc/locale.gen

en_US/ISO-8859-1

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

Czy ktoś z was spotkał się z podobnym problemem?

----------

## tallica

Musisz je najpierw zdefiniować.

```
# localedef -i pl_PL -f UTF-8 pl_PL.UTF-8

# localedef -i pl_PL -f ISO-8859-2 pl_PL
```

Poza tym plik locale.gen powinien wyglądać tak:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

----------

## KaszeL

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc. Problem rozwiązany.

----------

